# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  What are your favorite cuisines?

## Kirsebaer

:Snack:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Tie between Portuguese and Thai. Thai is amazing gorge-yourself-silly food. Portuguese is just something I could live on forever and not turn into a balloon.

----------


## Otherside

Indian, any day

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Indian, any day



Indian has been my absolute favorite these days... palak paneer, chicken tikka masala, butter chicken, cheese naan, basmati rice...

----------


## Otherside

> Indian has been my absolute favorite these days... palak paneer, chicken tikka masala, butter chicken, cheese naan, basmati rice...



That list is making me hungry

----------


## Rawr

Italian & Chinese!!!

----------


## Member11

Chinese, I would say.

----------


## Antidote

Go through phases... But at the moment, Mexican, Lebanese and Indian.

----------


## enfield

is cream cheese a cuisine

----------


## Antidote

I really like bbq food too. Like anything flame grilled.

----------


## L

I don't know really

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Mexican, or as I call it: "Cheese and fucking crackers, beans with tortillas again??"

----------


## lethargic nomad

Indian is definitely my number one.  Curry gives me bliss.  I could eat curry everyday.  I also enjoy Thai curry and Thai peanut salad.  I'm sort of pescatarian but I only eat a little tiny bit of seafood.  Indian and Thai are really good for vegetarians.  


Haven't really tried a lot of cuisines though to be honest.  I'm not terribly familiar with Chinese, Italian, Spanish, Greek, or French.  

Mexican is okay but not my favorite.  I lived in Japan before so I'm quite familiar with Japanese food.  I make Japanese curry, yakisoba, and frozen gyoza at home a lot.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Polish, Chinese, Thai, and Mexican.

----------


## Lunaire

I love Ethiopian food!

----------


## Skippy

Indian, Japanese, and German food!

----------


## Cornholio

Mexican, Brazilian, Japanese and American southern 

Sent from Burger World

----------


## L

I just like food. Love Thai food

----------

